# Sweating in Car Seat



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the Snugride 32 and I'm really not liking it. After just a short car ride, poor DS is super sweaty. I have to make sure to dress him in just one layer...no hat, no onesie. But, then we get out of the car and it's cold out. This can't be healthy for him to go from sweating to the cold.

Does this happen in all car seats or just this one?


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My 3 have sweated the same in a infant seat (graco snugride) or a convertable & we have had 4 different ones in the past 9 1/2 yrs. I take blankets off once the car warms up O dont run the heat super high in the back (van) It doesnt always work but helps.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it's partially a carseat thing, but different covers/seats are better or worse for some reason. I had a snugride for DD (this one), and it was MUCH worse than the TrueFit we have now. (this one)

DD is a little furnace though, and she sweats in anything...


----------



## Imwabuller (Dec 3, 2009)

my son just happen to have heat rash, and I think it was from sitting in the car seat(chicco key 30). I don't know what to do now.......


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DS sweats in his SafeSeat (in Alaska!!!) but doesn't seem to sweat in his TrueFit. It might be due in part to the fact that he sweats the most when he is screaming, and he screams much more in his SafeSeat than in his TF!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
DS sweats in his SafeSeat (in Alaska!!!) but doesn't seem to sweat in his TrueFit. It might be due in part to the fact that he sweats the most when he is screaming, and he screams much more in his SafeSeat than in his TF!

You know, that could be it too...


----------



## Super_mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it is the car.

Get the AC fixed...


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super_mommy* 
I think it is the car.

Get the AC fixed...

I'll take it you have never experienced a Washington winter


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Both my boys have been sweaty rear facing. When I turned the older one to FF, he stopped being sweaty. I think it's the angle in my particular car.


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I'll take it you have never experienced a Washington winter









My thoughts exactly! I suppose I could turn on the A/C, but somehow I think that would bring on another set of problems


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a Snugride with a polyester cover. My DD sweat buckets in it. I even cut slits into a thin cotton flannel blanket to line the seat against her body so she wouldn't sweat so much. We moved to a SafeSeat with a cotton/poly cover and it improved greatly. She also was more comfortable in her Britax Roundabout with a velour-type cover. I think the material contributes to the sweating. DS (also born in Oct/09) is in the same SafeSeat sweats only when he cries. It's very cold here in Alberta so I worry about sweating and then going into cold air too. I layer blankets on top of him and peel them off when we get into the car so he doesn't over heat.


----------



## babyroomideas (Dec 10, 2009)

I picked my brother's 8 month old out of his car seat the other day and thought he'd wet himself but again it was just sweat. Absolutely dripping wet. And like someone else said it's really cold so not good for baby! Think it's all that protective padding and no ventilation. I suppose you wouldn't swap safety for comfort? Definately room for a new invention!


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

I was wondering if it's just that fabric. I can't imagine what it will be like when it gets warmer. May have to move to a convertible (seat, that is...not car, although that might work, too) sooner than later.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

my poor girl screams her head off every time we put her in her car sear until we get her out, so shes always SO sweaty. idk what to do about it, but i pull off blankets and her hat when shes in the car.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imwabuller* 
my son just happen to have heat rash, and I think it was from sitting in the car seat(chicco key 30). I don't know what to do now.......

I just posted about it in another thread, but my son got horrible rashes from the Keyfit 30. It started out looking like a heat rash then got worse until it looked like the one on the right here: http://www.skinandaging.com/article/9041
I got a cover made for the chicco and replaced it as soon as possible with one not made from that shiny waterproof fabric.


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's the kid! My oldest sweated CONSTANTLY in any car seat she had, no matter the season. Even in the dead of winter in Ohio, she was sweatin' back there in her car seat. Turns out, she's just a sweaty kid all around. She sweats easily and if she wears anything but a t-shirt and shorts to bed, she wakes up literally wet from sweat. Neither of my other two are sweaty like that.


----------

